# WHS awareness month



## Pixel101 (Dec 11, 2016)

I declare June unofficial WHS awareness month. I will be posting about WHS on forums. Tell your friends about WHS and help raise awareness. I hope that with the month we can eliminate STOP WHS FOREVER.


----------



## Pixel101 (Dec 11, 2016)

Ok maybe not just this moth but maybe in a year or two. Also tell pet stores most of them are noobs.


----------



## silvercharcoalhedgie27 (Mar 25, 2017)

I agree!!! Excelent idea!! WHS is a common disease in hedgehogs and people should learn and be more aware of syptoms and the disease itself!!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

silvercharcoalhedgie27 said:


> I agree!!! Excelent idea!! WHS is a common disease in hedgehogs and people should learn and be more aware of syptoms and the disease itself!!


Actually WHS is quite uncommon. In some countries it's even (nearly) nonexistent. I like the idea of an awareness month, mostly to make people aware their hedgehog probably doesn't have WHS - too many hogs are misdiagnosed and could maybe even have been saved. Unfortunately vets misdiagnose WHS a lot (even though it can only be diagnosed after death).


----------

